# Anyone Feed Bil Jac Frozen?



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

The yellow bag










It is like 6 bucks for 5lbs. My dogs go crazy to eat it.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

My dogs used to eat that. And yes, they went *NUTS!!!!!!!*  Just conserned, are you new?


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

I don't feed it as a meal but I use it for training. My dogs also go nuts over it, it makes perfect training treats. I pay $8.99 for 5lbs.


----------

